
Mesosphere Is Now D2iQ - mfer
https://d2iq.com/blog/mesosphere-is-now-d2iq
======
marcinzm
The name seems like trying to compress your elevator pitch into a name which
feels odd. Also sounds awkward to say out-loud over and over but that might
just be me.

